# Greetings from Ontario, Canada!



## bohemian-mousery (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey there! My name is Gabi, I'm 17, and I've been dreaming to breed fancy mice since I was 13.

Unfortunately, until I get a place of my own I can't keep mice, but I've been planning my dream mousery for years now, and I hope to realize my dream soon! I'm here mostly looking for information, pictures, etc. and also to make new friends! If there are any breeders around Ottawa, I'd love to chat especially!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome! Do you have any ideas/goals in mind yet for what you want to do with your mousery? Are there any varieties you have your eye on?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome!

I'm located in Toronto but you'll find it's tough to find Canadian mouse breeders.  If there are more in Ontario they don't have an online presence.


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello, welcome and Goodluck on your mousery


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

